# Dateityp einer Applikation zuordnen

## Yonathan

Guten Morgen.

Wie bringe ich z.B. Firefox oder Thunderbird dazu sich dauerhaft zu merken, dass sie pdf-files mit kpdf öffnen sollen? Ich finde es relativ mühselig jedes mal erst die Datei zu speichern und dann zu öffnen oder alternativ KPDF aus dem System zu suchen und anzugeben...

gruß

----------

## firefly

zumindestens in firefox über Tools->Options -> Tab Content-> FileTypes -> Button Manage

----------

## Finswimmer

Oder du installierst dir für den Firefox die PDF Extension. Damit kannst du immer auswählen/einstellen, was genau als Standardaktion vorgesehen ist.

Tobi

----------

## Yonathan

@firefly: da kann ich aber keinen neuen dateityp hinzufügen.. nur vorhandene bearbeiten und pdf steht da leider nicht drin  :Sad: 

@finswimmer: im portage ist das aber nicht drin, oder?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Yonathan wrote:*   

> @firefly: da kann ich aber keinen neuen dateityp hinzufügen.. nur vorhandene bearbeiten und pdf steht da leider nicht drin 
> 
> @finswimmer: im portage ist das aber nicht drin, oder?

 

Tools -> Addons -> Get more Addons

----------

## firefly

 *Yonathan wrote:*   

> @firefly: da kann ich aber keinen neuen dateityp hinzufügen.. nur vorhandene bearbeiten und pdf steht da leider nicht drin 
> 
> @finswimmer: im portage ist das aber nicht drin, oder?

 

die extension ist nicht in portage dafür aber auf addons.mozilla.com  :Wink: 

----------

## Yonathan

leider nicht kompatibel mit firefox 2.0.0.4  :Sad: 

gibts alternativen zur "PDF Download"-Extension?

----------

## think4urs11

 *Yonathan wrote:*   

> leider nicht kompatibel mit firefox 2.0.0.4

 

Hier funktionierts (Firefox 2.0.0.4 + PDF Download 0.8.1)

Alternativ kannst du dir natürlich den Acrobat Reader installieren - app-text/acroread

edit: ein universelles Plugin 'Filetyp <-> Applikation' wäre Launchy

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Yonathan wrote:*   

> leider nicht kompatibel mit firefox 2.0.0.4 
> 
> gibts alternativen zur "PDF Download"-Extension?

 

Bei mir geht sie. PDF Download 0.8.1 von Denis Remondini

EDIT: Nur weil der Mod ist, bekommt er bei gleicher Zeit Vorrang?!  :Wink: 

----------

## Knieper

Evtl. mimetype.rdf bearbeiten? Hab's nicht ausprobiert.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> EDIT: Nur weil der Mod ist, bekommt er bei gleicher Zeit Vorrang?! 

 

pff wer zu langsam ist den bestraft der Mod... schau mal auf die post-ID (4109552 zu 4109554), da war sogar noch jemand 'zwischen uns' am posten  :Wink: 

----------

## Yonathan

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *Yonathan wrote:*   leider nicht kompatibel mit firefox 2.0.0.4 
> 
> Hier funktionierts (Firefox 2.0.0.4 + PDF Download 0.8.1)
> 
> 

 

Habe auch die version 0.8.1, aber da steht bei mir, dass es nicht funktioniert, wiel nicht kompatibel  :Sad: 

den launchy werd ich mal ausprobieren, zur not die mimetype-tabelle editieren

----------

## Yonathan

weder das eine noch das andere funktioniert...

launchy is disabled! no supportet applications installed.

sagt es mir, wenn ich über rechtsklick->launchy die erweiterung nutzen will.... was kann ich da tun?

yona

----------

## UTgamer

Wie es beim Firefox geht weiß ich auch nicht, aber den finde ich im insgesamten etwas kindlich primitiv.

---

Der Mozilla Seamonkey ist da wesentlich bedienerfreundlicher in manchen Teilen, Seamonkey ist die Weiterentwicklung vom ehemaligen Mozilla und verwendet die gleiche Gecko Grafikanzeigemaschine wie auch Firefox.

Die deutsche Seite wird von einem der 5 Hauptentwickler persönlich betrieben:

http://www.kairo.at/seamonkey

Falls du dir diesen mal anschauen magst (ich liebe ihn), dort geht es folgendermaßen. 

Bearbeiten >> Einstellungen >> Hilfsanwendungen >> Neuer Typ >>

```

Mime-Typ: application/pdf

Beschreibung:

Erweiterung: pdf

Öffnen mit: /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kpdf
```

Also nicht allzu schwer; manchmal sind die Mime-Typen die einige Netzseiten ausgeben nicht richtig und es hakt von der Stelle, ist aber selten ein Problem.

Er kann auch noch andere Sachen mehr als der Firefox, habs aber gerade nicht mehr im Gedächtnis.  :Wink: 

Gib ihm ne Chance   :Very Happy: 

PS:

Aus meiner Linksammlung:

http://www.mozilla.org/projects/seamonkey/

http://wiki.mozilla.org/SeaMonkey:Home_Page

http://tinderbox.mozilla.org/showbuilds.cgi?tree=SeaMonkey  << sehen was die Entwickler machen

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artemia_salina  << Wo der Name Seamonkey her stammt *g*

http://xsidebar.mozdev.org/modified.html << Falls du deine Sidebar nutzen solltest, dann hier schauen

----------

## linuxexplorer

hallo

hatte exakt das gleiche Problem. Habe aber die Lösung gefunden:

Im Browserfenster folgendes eintippen: about:config

Dann gibst du bei Filter "mime" ein. Jetzt solltest du sehen, wo Firefox die MIME-Sammlung erwartet. --> /etc/mime.types

Bei mir war diese Datei nicht vorhanden, darum konnte ich auch keine Dateien Programmen zuordnen.

Ein emerge app-misc/mime-types hat dann geholfen   :Very Happy: 

Liebe Grüsse, Linuxexplorer

----------

